# DNP for 20 y/o female?



## lucyinthesky (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm 20 years old and at about 30% body fat. I've been overweight my whole life but just recently lost about 30 lbs. I've reached a plateau and even with my current diet of 1800 calories a day and working out 4-5 days a week, I just can't seem to lose anymore. Plus, the medication I'm on for anxiety causes weight gain. :cursing: I've been researching DNP (dinitrophenol) for the last month or so but would love some other opinions. Do you think this will help me lose some stubborn fat? I was thinking 250mg/day for about two weeks. I respect the he.ll out of this drug and wouldn't even consider it had I not exhausted all other options. Please only serious responses. Thanks for reading!


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

I'm sure I remember being told that it can cause permanent damage to a females egg stores - just something to think about.

Apart from that, you have loads of headroom in your diet to make a calorie drop. Hell I'm making a push this week so some days I'm down to 12-1300 - and I'm a 17st bloke.

Personally, I'd do that first; you have far from exhausted all other options.


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

rs007 said:


> I'm sure I remember being told that it can cause permanent damage to a females egg stores - just something to think about.
> 
> Apart from that, you have loads of headroom in your diet to make a calorie drop. Hell I'm making a push this week so some days I'm down to 12-1300 - and I'm a 17st bloke.
> 
> Personally, I'd do that first; you have far from exhausted all other options.


i agree 100%


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

You'll get various different answers on this. Mine is -

If you have exhausted all other options and your diet/exercise is on point, then DNP can be a valuable tool.

Firstly, make sure you're 100% positive that DNP is safe with any other meds you're taking at the minute.

Secondly, don't start at 250mg. If you can get hold of D Hacks Labs DNP (Yellow Magic) then they do it in 125mg (I think they still do anyway). Your best bet is to start slow and when you're comfortable with the sides, up the dose. Don't take stupid amounts in the thought that you'll get faster results.

Thirdly, supplement with T3 and Vitamin C. Around 50-100mcg T3 daily with 125mg DNP.

Finally, if you really are sure you want to go ahead with it and your diet is 100% sorted and you're doing enough cardio, then the fat should melt off you at just 125mg.

Good luck, hopefully I've helped somewhat. I've personally never taken DNP but have been around 2 close people who have, and it works wonders.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

rs007 said:


> I'm sure I remember being told that it can cause permanent damage to a females egg stores - just something to think about.


I've also heard this, but have heard it debunked too. There's not enough evidence on the matter to know one way or another unfortunately.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

MF88 said:


> You'll get various different answers on this. Mine is -
> 
> If you have exhausted all other options and your diet/exercise is on point, then DNP can be a valuable tool.
> 
> ...


I've took **** loads of DNP most ways you could imagine over the years - for the record I don't really rate it on a risk/reward basis tbh - stuff entices many folk to get lazy and make stupid justifications to themselves like "oh I can eat lots of simple carbs because DNP works better like that" or "I don't need to do cardio, I'm on DNP" :lol: :lol: :lol:

Useful tool in the right hands and as you say IF all avenues have genuinely been exhausted, but given folks have been getting shredded to insane levels for years without it, just what avenues need to be exhausted exactly :lol:


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

MF88 said:


> I've also heard this, but have heard it debunked too. There's not enough evidence on the matter to know one way or another unfortunately.


So, logic would dictate women stay away from it in any case, yes? Think about it


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

rs007 said:


> So, logic would dictate women stay away from it in any case, yes? Think about it


It's plausible to think that, but then you've got to start thinking about other things too. For example, many say that high fluoride levels in regular tap water cause neurodevelopmental problems in unborn children. With no proof one way or the other, what do you do?


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

MF88 said:


> It's plausible to think that, but then you've got to start thinking about other things too. For example, many say that high fluoride levels in regular tap water cause neurodevelopmental problems in unborn children. With no proof one way or the other, what do you do?


Come on now.

Tap water, you pretty much can't avoid, or you can but its a pain in the **** - either way, you need water.

Taking an unnecessary and serious drug that could possibly cause lasting damage for a fortnight to try and lose some fat because you are convincing yourself that you have exhausted all avenues when you very clearly haven't is quite another thing altogether. But thats just people, always looking for the quick fix I suppose.

Anyway, I strongly suspect trollolol :lol:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

rs007 said:


> Come on now.
> 
> Tap water, you pretty much can't avoid, or you can but its a pain in the **** - either way, you need water.
> 
> ...


I know, I know. That was the only example I could come up with at that moment, but you must slightly see where I'm coming from?

But I agree, it is highly dangerous and toxic, but as you say, people like a quick(er) fix.


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

rs007 said:


> Come on now.
> 
> Tap water, you pretty much can't avoid, or you can but its a pain in the **** - either way, you need water.
> 
> ...


I should also add, yes it is highly toxic etc., but if the person has their heart set on taking it and nothing will change their mind, then it's only responsible to advise sensibly, rather than that person go rushing in and killing themselves. Same with any newb wanting to take 5g Test E and 120mg dbol daily.


----------



## lazy (May 5, 2010)

lucyinthesky said:


> I'm 20 years old and at about 30% body fat. I've been overweight my whole life but just recently lost about 30 lbs. I've reached a plateau and even with my current diet of 1800 calories a day and working out 4-5 days a week, I just can't seem to lose anymore. Plus, the medication I'm on for anxiety causes weight gain. :cursing: I've been researching DNP (dinitrophenol) for the last month or so but would love some other opinions. Do you think this will help me lose some stubborn fat? I was thinking 250mg/day for about two weeks. I respect the he.ll out of this drug and wouldn't even consider it had I not exhausted all other options. Please only serious responses. Thanks for reading!


I know a little about his.. had a similar conversation with the girlfriend after she found out I had taken steroids and threatened to take DNP lol. She decided not to take it after looking at the risks (seriously, people have died from taking it). My advice at the time was to only go ahead if she really had reached the limits of her genetics. After much discussion, her version of reaching a genetic weight loss plateau was not the same as my perception of it.

At 20 years old you have years of learning about dieting and exercise before you need to start looking into magic drugs like DNP. There are also other drugs like clenbuterol and T3 that are milder and safer than DNP that may help but again I wouldn't jump into those at 30% bodyfat.

Maybe post up your diet and exercise regime and we can look at it, the fact your eating 1,800 calories a day indicates that this is where you should start, not with extremely strong weight loss drugs. We are all hear to help, and many of us started with similar first posts, it takes a lot of reading to get it right naturally but it can be done


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

lazy said:


> I know a little about his.. had a similar conversation with the girlfriend after she found out I had taken steroids lol. She decided not to take it after looking at the risks (seriously, people have died from taking it). My advice at the time was to only go ahead if she really had reached the limits of her genetics. After much discussion, her version of reaching a genetic weight loss plateau was not the same as my perception of it.
> 
> At 20 years old you have years of learning about dieting and exercise before you need to start looking into magic drugs like DNP. There are also other drugs like clenbuterol and T3 that are milder and safer than DNP that may help but again I wouldn't jump into those at 30% bodyfat.
> 
> Maybe post up your diet and exercise regime and we can look at it, the fact your eating 1,800 calories a day indicates that this is where you should start, not with extremely strong weight loss drugs. We are all hear to help, and many of us started with similar first posts, it takes a lot of reading to get it right naturally but it can be done


I tested DNP and Clen for the two people previously mentioned, just to check I didn't die because I didn't want them dying, and the sides I got from Clen were a lot worse than DNP.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow.

This is madness. OP... let's just take a STEP BACK for one second...

You are 30% BF....and only 20. FIRST things first; post up your current diet plan and workout schedule.

There should be NO need for you to start using substances to get you through a plateau and especially with the amount you have left to lose.

Madness if you ask me. You are getting ahead of yourself and need to stop and assess the tools at your disposal in order of priority before you start to even consider using any type of weight loss pills, fat burners and PARTICULARLY anything like T3 that will affect your endocrine system.

And you are just 20? I know some people might disagree with my opinion on this but you need to be a lot more cautious at this age because if you're like me, for example, and like to make big decisions that you might regret later... you might jeopardise a lot more than you realise at this young and inexperienced age...

But that's just my 2 cents.


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Ive done a few dnp cycles and I don't feel the sides are worth the reward at the end, I have recently got MUCH MUCH MUCH better results through better nutrition.

I find even on 200mg dnp a day the sides are too much for me, I have no idea why ive just brought some more....tried it for 2 days and thought **** that and they are sitting on top of my fridge now......(who wants to buy them? Not for human consumption of course)

I personally wouldn't recommend dnp to anyone even though I got some for sale (for research purposes only)

Like I say even on a low dose the results weren't worth the effort it took, and I get big carb cravings on it so diet gets slack and so makes taking it pointless imo.

Id spend the money on asking one of the guys on here such as pscarb etc to write you a proper nutrition and training plan. This will be far more beneficial, education all the way.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

MF88 said:


> I should also add, yes it is highly toxic etc., but if the person has their heart set on taking it and nothing will change their mind, then it's only responsible to advise sensibly, rather than that person go rushing in and killing themselves. Same with any newb wanting to take 5g Test E and 120mg dbol daily.


I totally get you, and you are right - we aren't the moral police on here, and OP can do what she/he likes (convinced troll) - but you have to couple that with reality, you can't just cotton wool wrap it as such (not saying you were)

You've gave good advice how to use responsibly while minimizing risk - which tbh won't be the most pronounced on the dosage the OP is talking about - but that doesn't change the reality and validity of the reply that, based on the info written, have they hell "exhausted" all their avenues, and at that BF% and calorie intake should find it a piece of pi$$ to lose blubber if doing it right - without ANY diet aids.

I've lost over 20lb in the last 10 weeks with ZERO AAS or fat burning aids (bar literally about 12 OTC fat burning caps I got gifted and tried just out of curiousity). I'm training moderately with weights 3x per week, and you are lucky if I've don'e cardio any more than 3 days per week. I have a tight lid on my overall intake though and it is way lower than the OP at times - but thats what needs done, I don't need to be necking pills just yet.

Edit - I might just add here I'm eating only tinned and dried foods, no supps, no protein - if it isn't the type of grub you'd get from a foodbank, I'm not eating it 

So that advice is still valid, and should - imo - still be given. I mean, if OP is genuine, goes out, starts taking DNP... then a couple days in thinks like most retards do "I'm not skinny yet, I'll take two caps" and so on, well, she could end up in the news and it won't reflect well on this place... at least if one or two of us have effectively said "look, you are a spack, shape your food intake better and keep off the pills" then anyone can see we have gave her the full range of advice - and that IMO is responsible...

But anyway, I'm sure troll, just to get this type of response :lol:


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

rs007 said:


> I totally get you, and you are right - we aren't the moral police on here, and OP can do what she/he likes (convinced troll) - but you have to couple that with reality, you can't just cotton wool wrap it as such (not saying you were)
> 
> You've gave good advice how to use responsibly while minimizing risk - which tbh won't be the most pronounced on the dosage the OP is talking about - but that doesn't change the reality and validity of the reply that, based on the info written, have they hell "exhausted" all their avenues, and at that BF% and calorie intake should find it a piece of pi$$ to lose blubber if doing it right - without ANY diet aids.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with everything you've said mate. At the end of the day it all comes down to willpower, some have a lot of it, some don't. The ones that do have willpower can achieve, not necessarily more, but a greater satisfaction in reaching their goals.


----------



## kuju (Sep 15, 2010)

Basically....what RS said (fvck me did we just agree? Jesus...that's like ...a few times now mate....summat wrong there  )

I've been looking at the whole DNP thing for a while now (OP - I study the use of such drugs for a living) and I've spent a stupid amount of time talking to people using it...

My take on it (for what it's worth) is...pile of crap. Yes it works - but there are no legitimate sources so you can never know how it's dosed. It has a fairly narrow therapeutic window as you go up through the dose range: 'Does nothing...does nothing...does nothing...melts fat!!...oops, very ill..kills you'

And it absolutely does carry the potential to kill people. After all - that's pretty much how they found out about it's fat burning properties in the first place.

But that aside..since many people use it without actually dying...I hear of people on their 4th...5th..cycle of DNP and I think..what the actual FVCK are you doing? You put yourself through some fairly unpleasant sides, using a substance that may or may not be what you think it is, at a dose you can't be sure of, which carries a much greater risk of killing you than pretty much any other drug in this field....just to lose some weight. Ok - fair enough.

But after you went through all of that...what happened? Why is it that you again find yourself "needing" to use DNP? AN no..."I bulk then cut" isn't a good enough reason.Try eating better and perhaps exercising some patience on your bulk.

More importantly - as RS very rightly pointed out...people have managed to lose significant amounts of body fat and get shredded without even thinking about DNP. It's sometimes hard work but it's do able in ways that are more beneficial in the long term and far healthier.

OP - you've had some great advice in here...get your diet and stats posted up and there are a wealth of people who will help you get where you want to be.

Assuming no troll obviously...........


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

rs007 said:


> I totally get you, and you are right - we aren't the moral police on here, and OP can do what she/he likes (convinced troll) - but you have to couple that with reality, you can't just cotton wool wrap it as such (not saying you were)
> 
> You've gave good advice how to use responsibly while minimizing risk - which tbh won't be the most pronounced on the dosage the OP is talking about - but that doesn't change the reality and validity of the reply that, based on the info written, have they hell "exhausted" all their avenues, and at that BF% and calorie intake should find it a piece of pi$$ to lose blubber if doing it right - without ANY diet aids.
> 
> ...


Post of the thread right there dude...... :thumb:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

rs007 said:


> I'm sure I remember being told that it can cause permanent damage to a females egg stores - just something to think about.
> 
> Apart from that, you have loads of headroom in your diet to make a calorie drop. Hell I'm making a push this week so some days I'm down to 12-1300 - and I'm a 17st bloke.
> 
> Personally, I'd do that first; you have far from exhausted all other options.


this is absolute bollox


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

however you shouldnt be looking to take it as you are taking anxiety meds. you dont know how it will interact with them because its not a tested drug. i dont even take ibruprofen when i run DNP


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

exhausted all other options? have to say reading that you know the chances are OP read about DNP and convinced herself she had tried everything and wanted to use DNP.

if this is real could the OP list these other options?

had to laugh at stubborn fat been 30% though


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

Who does nobody ever say your only 30% muscle you shouldnt be thinking of using steroids ?!

Getting bigger = use what you want

Getting smaller = stop being lazy and diet

:lol:


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

#powerful said:


> Who does nobody ever say your only 30% muscle you shouldnt be thinking of using steroids ?!
> 
> Getting bigger = use what you want
> 
> ...


All we ever hear on here is natty potential bla bla bla train natty before steroids etc.......


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> All we ever hear on here is natty potential bla bla bla train natty before steroids etc.......


Do we fcuk lmao.

More gear is better here


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

#powerful said:


> Do we fcuk lmao.
> 
> More gear is better here


Once you've been here a while you'll see what I mean


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

MF88 said:


> Thirdly, supplement with T3. Around 50-100mcg T3 daily.


Anyone want to expand on this?

I thought you were good to just let your thyroid sort its own T3 production out after the 2-3 week cycle..?


----------



## #powerful (Sep 8, 2014)

sneeky_dave said:


> Once you've been here a while you'll see what I mean


My angus is peppered


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

This is near enough the same as my thread. Ive read up some more on it and tbh yeah it works but what agrees with Dave down the road might kill the next man.

Think im gonna stick with me T5s n clen and work my fat ass off. Think im gonna use the money id spend in dnp on someone to sort me a diet plan. Xx


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

serious question thrown in the mix here. When people are serious enough to take a drug as dangerous as DNP to lose weight, why don't they look into using speed? some of the skinniest people I've come across are speed heads, and they never seem to want to eat. Thermogenic and appetite suppressant all in one.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> serious question thrown in the mix here. When people are serious enough to take a drug as dangerous as DNP to lose weight, why don't they look into using speed? some of the skinniest people I've come across are speed heads, and they never seem to want to eat. Thermogenic and appetite suppressant all in one.


I lived on mkat for over a year. I lost 4 stone but looked like death. Yeah i was thin but fk me i was ill :-( xx


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I lived on mkat for over a year. I lost 4 stone but looked like death. Yeah i was thin but fk me i was ill :-( xx


lol the steamers didn't know what had hit them when that stuff reached my area, I've never seen so many people turn into tweakers in such a short period of time, drove the price of coke right into the ground.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> lol the steamers didn't know what had hit them when that stuff reached my area, I've never seen so many people turn into tweakers in such a short period of time, drove the price of coke right into the ground.


It was decent on a night out. Cheap to. Its what people wanted. Too old for all that sh1t now lol xx


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Misspinky1983 said:


> It was decent on a night out. Cheap to. Its what people wanted. Too old for all that sh1t now lol xx


never say never  it can make a standard night out pretty awesome when used and not abused haha, just make sure to sleep at all costs or say good bye to a whole weekend tweaking xx


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> never say never  it can make a standard night out pretty awesome when used and not abused haha, just make sure to sleep at all costs or say good bye to a whole weekend tweaking xx


The not sleeping business i hate it lol The first night i started by t5 i had 1 at 9 one at 3pm and i was wired at 4am till not good lol

Yeah i know what your saying tho. You have more of a laugh when its only done nown again. Xx


----------

